# Citrus Herb Soap



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay! I thought since Spring and summer are almost here, why not try a soap of that kind! So here it is!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

It has Orange and Lemon zest and herbs included are Basil, Rosemary and Mint. No color added!


----------



## Lefki (Mar 6, 2014)

It's melt and pour, right?

It's wonderful, I bet it smells great too!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes. It is melt and pour! 

The natural fragrance of lemon and orange was very strong so I added just one drop of mint essential oil. Oh I am so ready for some warm weather!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

Lefki said:


> It's melt and pour, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's wonderful, I bet it smells great too!




Thank you!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 6, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks AnnaMarie!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 6, 2014)

Those look tasty!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 6, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Those look tasty!




Thank you Seawolfe!


----------



## seven (Mar 10, 2014)

how did i miss this? they look yummy, Khanjari.. i bet they smell delicious!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Seven! They do smell very nice! I am out of my trial batch and have received request for a few more. A friend of mine said that the orange and the lemon zest are actually working great for a face scrub... not too hard not too soft  I am so glad I tried these


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very pretty! Makes me want to pull out my MP bases & search my spice cabinet!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 10, 2014)

Aweee! Thank you.

I really enjoy the various combinations I can make! I actually made a body scrub withe same additives so I can gift the soap and scrub as a gift in a little basket or a treat bag


----------

